# My poor kitty got a 'Lions Cut'



## Trudijane (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought I would just have ONE large matt removed, but it turns out my beautiful furry ragdoll had matts in places I couldn't get to - so the groomer recommended a 'Lions Cut' where most of his body is shaved.

Now I can see how skinny he has gotten - and I feel so bad for him. I'm hoping that getting rid of all of his matts would make him feel a little better. Here is a photo of him just after coming home!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww! 
This post is such a coincidence. I took Cleo into her get rid of her matts, and I DID want a lion cut for her Instead, they removed the matts on one side, and the other side is shaved down to her skin.

She's not even 6 pounds


----------



## Trudijane (Aug 7, 2012)

I was carefully 'cutting' the matts that I found gradually and one by one when he sat on my lap; but I knew that ONE was so thick that there was no way I could cut it - so originally I called the groomer to just get that shaved; but then she showed me how even though the others were small they were connected. She was right - so I gave her permission to give him the 'Lion Cut' - He looks SO tiny and skinny and I can see that he is not happy being shaved. Last night, I lost a lot of sleep because he slept on top of me most of the night; and even tho he is only 9 pounds, it gets heavy after awhile! But I let him....because I know it's a little chilly for him without his fur coat.















It pains me to look at him now...he looks SO skinny - all that fur made him look bigger than he was. Here is a before/after photo of 'Montana'. She said in about a month his hair will have grown back; I hope so!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Montana is gorgeous!!! (love the name)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I couldn't even take a picture of Cleo after her first lion cut because she was so tiny, and I felt so bad. So I put a onesie on her. So much better than the cone of shame and it kept her warm.

When Cleo was overgrooming and licking herself bald, I put a onesie on her. As you can see, she LOVED wearing it. 











Also after Cali had her leg amputated, I put one on her so she would heal better and stay warm.


----------



## Trudijane (Aug 7, 2012)

I know how you felt; I feel bad also - he looks like this tiny little cat; and his beautiful fur - gone.
Where did you get the 'onesie'?? I don't know how Montana will take to that, even though he might feel naked (don't really know how he feels)!!! I would love to know.


----------



## Trudijane (Aug 7, 2012)

PS. Why did Cleo have to have her leg amputated? That must have been difficult for both of you!~!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali's onesie was a newborn baby's preemie size because she was so little. Cleo's was probably a 0-6 month old size.

Cali got cancer, most likely an injection site sarcoma. They took her right arm and shoulder blade - cats' shoulder blades are not attached like ours are. She was such a little angel, it really didn't phase her. But it came back at a different location less than two years later. She was 15 years old, but you would never know it.


----------



## Trudijane (Aug 7, 2012)

Cleo sounds like a fighter. It must be so difficult for you. I think it affects us more than it affects them. Montana is 16yo; we lost my favorite kitty and his best friend Coony (a MaineCoon) 7 years ago when he was 10. It was very sudden but it changed everything. I really did not think he would live as long as he has, and now that he has reached sweet 16 - I fear how much longer I will have him. But, meanwhile, I am committed to him and will be here for him for as long as he needs me. Right now, he is very needy, following me around from room to room and sleeping on me at night. 

We're having a heat wave here, so I don't think he's cold - but I'm not sure. I have a heating pad but so far he hasn't used it yet. 

Your cats are beautiful; I wanted to adopt another kitty to keep Montana company, but he rejected it completely....

Take care..keep me posted.


----------

